# Need honest opinions on a "charity" item.



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Fellow KP members I need your help. A coworker of mine asked me for some help with a "project" for the church she is a member of. Every year the church has a "Breast Cancer Awareness Boutique" (in conjunction with a mobile mamogram bus that offers low cost/free mamograms for those in the community). The "boutique" sells "pink" items to raise funds to help local breast cancer patients. All money stays within the community but is not limited to church members. Last year they hired a maid service for a young mother battling breast cancer..they do really good works.

So my coworker said she would pay for the yarn, if I could come up with an item that would "wow" the buyers at the boutique..if I was willing to donate my knitting time. Decided that yes I could do that. All t hings "pink" are welcome at the boutique.

This isn't the best photograph in the world..it's the start of a scarf, with a little "glitz"..what do you think of it? Be honest, be brutally honest please!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

The stitch pattern is gorgeous - the fuzzy edge is too fussy for my taste.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

That is so cool!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I can be very honest. This is a glitzy scarf with style. And I love it. I really like the color and the design and I especially like the border yarn. It's great that you're doing some creative designing for a good cause.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

I absolutely love it!!! The fringe really gives it that "wow factor" (did I really just say "wow factor?" - I sound like one of those judges on reality talent shows!)

Seriously, that is as brutal as I can get with your design!


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

I like it as well.


----------



## knit4pleasure (Feb 12, 2012)

If the price is right, I think they will go like hotcakes! Very girly and sophisticated, in my opinion...


----------



## seemyart (May 31, 2013)

I initially thought is was a fingerless "wristlet". I really like it!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

And, may I add, there is some special about the way the border makes the scarf pop with creativity. Good job. Please let us see a pic when it's complete.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

I'll be brutally honest, I think it's gorgeous! I like the fluff on the ends.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Fellow KP members I need your help. A coworker of mine asked me for some help with a "project" for the church she is a member of. Every year the church has a "Breast Cancer Awareness Boutique" (in conjunction with a mobile mamogram bus that offers low cost/free mamograms for those in the community). The "boutique" sells "pink" items to raise funds to help local breast cancer patients. All money stays within the community but is not limited to church members. Last year they hired a maid service for a young mother battling breast cancer..they do really good works.
> 
> So my coworker said she would pay for the yarn, if I could come up with an item that would "wow" the buyers at the boutique..if I was willing to donate my knitting time. Decided that yes I could do that. All t hings "pink" are welcome at the boutique.
> 
> This isn't the best photograph in the world..it's the start of a scarf, with a little "glitz"..what do you think of it? Be honest, be brutally honest please!


Very nice. I would buy it.


----------



## vixensuzyq (Jun 21, 2013)

Love it. Be sure to post a finished picture, please.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh thank you everyone! My goal is to get someone to part with some of their hard earned dollars! It's such a worthy cause. Maybe I can get a few of them done in time for the boutique.

I really appreciate the input, not to mention needing it!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

honest! I dislike the fuzzy edge, but then at my age I would not wear it........BUT many many lasses will just love it.

You are very kind to donate "time" a thing we never have enough of!


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

I'm 53 would I buy it for myself YES would I buy it for my 27 year old daughter (in another color as she hates pink) for my son's girlfriend 28 YES for her 8 year old daughter YES (smaller version) So I would say Yes to you and LOVE the trim! For the young ones a hat to match would be outstanding.


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

Love the stitch pattern. The fuzzy edge would be too much for me. Takes away from the pattern.


----------



## gramadolly (Apr 26, 2012)

It's really nice. Such beautiful work.


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

IN love it, but then again I am quite out of the box, so like eclectic things.. you are very generous, If I had more time I would offer to knit one for you to donate, but working 4 days a week takes a lot of my time.. God Bless


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

heidisoma said:


> Love the stitch pattern. The fuzzy edge would be too much for me. Takes away from the pattern.


 :XD: No fuzzy edge, I won't even go with the scarf how about a shawl. :-D


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Stitch pattern is lovely. Personally don't care for the glitz but may attract attention at the boutique. Maybe they just seem to fight each other. Your work is beautiful.


----------



## llbonneau (Feb 10, 2013)

I also love it. The color shows off the texture of the pattern. And is offset with the fuzz. I'd buy it. Be sure to price accordingly. It is for charity. Don't lowball for what the market will bear. Include your talent and time.


----------



## SueJoyceTn (Aug 9, 2011)

Ok... I can't tell from the picture just how "pink" it is. But it's going to be beautiful. I'm not a fuzzy edged person but I would make it just like that for an auction. Women battling breat cancer need something glitzy and girly and special. Maybe just to affirm their femaleness (if that's a word). 
I bought some pink yarn today... and I'll be knitting pink. 
My sister has recently been diagnosed with breast cancer. She had ductal breast cancer in her other breast 18 will be 19 yrs ago in Oct. She had a mastectomy and reconstruction at the time. She didn't need chemo or radiation. (She was 38). Now at 57 she has a mass that is cancer and it has spread to her lymph nodes. She will have 4 months of chemo, then a mastectomy followed by radiation. So I hope that everyone that is knitting or crocheting pink right now remember my sister in your prayers. She's just starting her battle now and personally, I hope she fights like a girl!


----------



## SueJoyceTn (Aug 9, 2011)

I forgot to thank you for donating your time for the cause.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm working on a matching hat. Normally I don't like "fuzz" but I'm trying to attract buyers as every penny counts, so I tried to hold it down to a "dull roar". 

Thank you all for the great input. I'll keep knitting away!

I'm not a "fuzzy" person at all but added the 1/2" of metallic "fuzz" in hopes of attracting a buyer willing to part with a few more dollars.

I'm the daughter of woman who lost her life to advanced breast cancer. At this point..I have outlived my mother by..more than a few years. She died when I was barely out of my teens and at t hat point she had fought for a very long time...she never wanted me to feel I was different from my friends..but I was. Breast cancer forced me to grow up "hard and fast".

Being invited to take part in this very special boutique..humbles me. Thank you all so very much for your comments and encouragement. I'll keep you updated! Cour


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

I personally prefer a scarf made with a lighter weight yarn. I find them to be less bulky and more drapey. Just my opinion....I do however like the trim you have added. Bless you for donating your time to raise money for such a good cause.


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

I think most women/young girls would like it. It is a wonderful stitch pattern and I like the trim on it. I like it in a soft shade as you have chosen. It is a wonderful cause to help and hope it goes well.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

The items donated to this boutique will be used to raise funds to help these women..not to provide them with the items...in other words we will be making the items to sell in an effort to raise money to help them. 

This is not your "typical" charity effort, it's truly a "grass roots" effort to serve the local community..isn't that how great things always start....with a few little people and a really good idea?

I guess I should mention this is being made for a group in Northern Colorado..where winter can be a little more "severe" t han in other areas of the country.


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

I think that even those with breast cancer would love to have something so 'swish' to wear at a time when they must be feeling low. The glitz makes it 'glamorous'. I love the shade too. 

I would also make cloche hats to match but with the fuzzy yarn perhaps worked on the top side of stitches so that it wouldn't be too scratchy.

Good on you for helping a worthy cause and I hope they make lots on the stall to help the ladies.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Okay, I'm going yo be brutally honest! I love it! I love the "bling" ! That is all the rage now and scarves, one can not have enough of them. I don't think you can make enough to keep up with the sales of them and what a fantastic project!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks ernai, t hat's the hope to make money for a worthy cause and provide a "boutique" where people can purchase handcrafted/donated goods/services. This is my first year being involved, though I've been a "customer" in the past. Lovely handcrafted soaps scented like roses and a lovely pink hue, beautiful floral arrangements...quilts..it's quite the "event".


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

I think it is perfect. Love the edging, too.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I also like it and love the glitz on the edge. Beautiful!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I am 65 and bald headed and I would wear it. I think it would take away from the shock of some seeing me bald headed! But, I am a funky kind of dresser anyway and love the look of it. Be sure and make it long though because I don't do those little short scarves. I like to be able to wrap it around my neck two times or wrap one side longer than the other and thrown over my shoulder. I think you have created a winner and a sellers dream too. You go girl.


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

Honestly don't like the fuzzy edge.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I love that scarf! I normally don't care for the fun yarn but it seems to really add to this scarf which is in a beautiful pattern by the way - very very pretty- will be an eye catcher which is what you want. How do you have time to do all this, anyway- you must be one of those rare people who don't need more than 2 hours sleep! I have noticed that quiet a few of the women going through chemo do wear fun hats and scarves so this will fit right in as many of those who support the cause have also been affected by it one way of the other. Good for you for giving your support! :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

You are making a very beautiful pattern. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

I think it's a lovely stitch pattern with a glamorous trim! Beautiful work!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

The "fur" edging is definitely a fun, creative touch. . .
however, I honestly think I'd personally like your scarf just as much without it. 
It's the lovely knit pattern that really stands out for me.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Beautiful design but I don't personally like the eyelash yarn at the beginning


----------



## mawsk 54 (Jun 18, 2013)

Your work is beautiful.I don't do fur stuff,but loads love it.Good luck with the sale.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I think it looks great and I bet sells fast.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Oh thank you everyone! My goal is to get someone to part with some of their hard earned dollars! It's such a worthy cause. Maybe I can get a few of them done in time for the boutique.
> 
> I really appreciate the input, not to mention needing it!


I love the pattern you are using. As some of the others have said, personally I would prefer it without the trim of fun yarn. So if you you do get around to doing another one you could do it without the trim...that would cater for all tastes then.

I think the cause is a very worthy one, especially as the money stays local. More are likely to buy knowing all those facts :thumbup:


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

Very nice. Every woman needs a little glitz in her life. I love the stitch pattern and the trim.


----------



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> The stitch pattern is gorgeous - the fuzzy edge is too fussy for my taste.


I agree. I think the fur trim detracts from the beautiful yarn and stitch pattern.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> The stitch pattern is gorgeous - the fuzzy edge is too fussy for my taste.


I agree with Hillary4. I would definitely buy the scarf with this stitch pattern but not with the eyelash yarn used on the ends. What about knitting a simple picot on the ends like the one applied on the Voyager lace stole;
http://www.vogueknitting.com/free_patterns/voyager_lace_stole.aspx
the download is free when you join the site...


----------



## whataknitwit (May 1, 2011)

Go for it, the edging will make it stand out from a plainer scarf.


----------



## Autumn Leaves (May 18, 2013)

Why not knit some with and some with borders and some without - people have such different tastes! I love the pattern. Autumn Leaves


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Don't like the fuzzy edging. Love the scarf.


----------



## Autumn Leaves (May 18, 2013)

Didn't mean to repeat myself but I am sure you get the drift! anno domini! Autumn Leaves


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

Love it.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

I think it's beautiful. Your stitching is impeccable. I'm not sure, for myself, about the fur trim, but it is stylish and will certainly be a hit. Bless your heart for doing this.


----------



## therese nb (Jul 7, 2011)

Honestly? I think the fur edge cheapens the look. A little too crafty looking. I can't say I know any sophisticated lady wearing it as knit. Leave the fur off and you have a scarf that appeals to any age bracket. How about viewing what is sold in catalogues to help determine what appeals to women of all ages? The cable is timeless and classic and doesn't need any more details. The color is very pretty as well as the pattern . Less is more!


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

scarf stitch is beautiful, ditch the fur!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

The scarf IS going to be at least 70" long. Some of you love the fun fur and others do not care for it. Given that the photo only shows about 6" in length, I "think" that as the scarf grows to it's full length, the little bit of fuzzy trim will not seem so "overpowering". 

I myself am generally NOT a fan of fun fur but here's why I added it. Believe it or not, many of the shoppers at this boutique are local High School Girls!!! I know the photo doesn't show it very well but the fun fur has a little bit of metallic in it...teenage girls LOVE sequins and rhinestones. So I'm sort of "playing to the audience" on this. At last years boutique the items with a little "glitz" seemed to be the hottest sellers.

Thanks for the suggestion on making one without the fun fur trim, I may well do that. 

When my coworker asked me to do this I readily agreed because this is a great effort to help local women. Two local shop owners come in and lend their expertise in artfully displaying the goods, so it feels like a real "boutique".

I'll keep you updated on the progress. Getting new tires put on my car today so I'm sure all the men in the waiting room will be interested in this pink scarf..ha!


----------



## ChrisGV (Apr 5, 2013)

It's beautiful. I think many women/ girls like a little fluff. What a great idea


----------



## Glo54 (Aug 29, 2012)

Made a scarf for myself just like your one with the fun fur got some great comments. It will sell very quickly.


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

Did you cast on with the fun fur? In my experience in making fingerless gloves the fur only looks right when it is cast on. When you get to the other end and bind off using the fur you will see what I mean. The finish on the end will look funny. 

I do like the scarf with the fur very much, but my suggestion would be to do each side separately starting with the fur cast on, and then joining them together. Maybe that is what you are intending to do anyway?


----------



## NANNIE5 (Sep 22, 2012)

That is really beautiful
Love it


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

My granddaughter would love the fur. It is so girly. Love it.


----------



## reeennneee (May 2, 2012)

I agree. The scarf is gorgeous without the edge.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

I love it. I think it gives that something special feeling and everyone needs that.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Quincy's Mom, if you change the method of bind off you avoid that problem. Instead of binding off all of the stitches knitwise or purlwise, you alternate binding off one stitch knitwise, the next purlwise, the next knitwise...etc.


----------



## asyinger (Apr 20, 2012)

I would make some with the fun fur edge and some without, to suit more tastes.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm only going to be making two of these..at most. This isn't a "quick knit" stitch pattern.


----------



## MarilynVPR (Jan 14, 2012)

I love the pattern! Honestly, I had to think about the fringe, but it grows on you, and yes, I'd buy one! As a breast cancer survivor myself, bless you for your efforts for this cause.


----------



## susan1461853 (Dec 8, 2012)

It's lovely. And glitzy!! Suggestion: make some without the glitz for those who may like a bit more sophisticated. Just a thought.


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Really nice, I would buy it, if it were priced within my budget.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Marilyn! I think as the scarf "grows" the effect of the trim will diminish.


----------



## knezmom (Aug 21, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I think it is gorgeous,glitzy,smithy,if you don't like it you don't buy it. I myself love it. I love the pattern of the scarf,it is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## nancyannin (Apr 9, 2012)

I love it! You've added just enough fun fur to give it some class. And I love the pattern you're using. These should sell very well.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

I think it is beautiful. Good for you - helping out a friend for a good cause.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Honestly I love the pattern. Not sure I like the fuzzy edge. Just me.


----------



## Normagw (Mar 4, 2012)

Really dont like the yarn on the end. You could put beads on it perhaps


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

That's beautiful. I would love it with or without the edging, BUT, I believe it would quickly catch the eye of someone at a craft show AS IS.


----------



## lila anderson (Jan 31, 2013)

I would say a definite yes. Go for it!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Love the pattern stitch....but not crazy about the fuzzy glitz....it's more fashionable without the glitz (just my opinion)...you do beautiful work!!!
julie


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Since some people like the edge and some don't, why not do some of each?


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

lovely scarf


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

I love the scarf pattern, and I think the fun fur really makes it, well, fun! Perhaps if you were to make more, you could make some with the fun fur and some without? Many people will love the fluffiness of it, others will not. You can't please everybody!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

I think it's very pretty and love the fun fur on the end.


----------



## dkeith (Apr 12, 2011)

Personally I like it. Great idea.


----------



## stitch counter (Feb 7, 2012)

very nice...sure to be a hit...thanks for sharing


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

It's beautiful -- I'd feel quite pretty wearing it, especially with the fun edging.


----------



## Kyba (Oct 12, 2011)

Love love love the scarf, the fuzzy edge? Not so much. The scarf pattern is very adult while the fuzzy edge is a bit young. Seems to clash. But I really do LOVE the pattern of the scarf!


----------



## Molly Heger (Feb 8, 2012)

I am 70 and I love the little bit of fuu-fuu fringe. I would buy it and wear it and love it !!!!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Pink and fuzz aren't to my taste, but it is n't being made for me, but for a charity where there will be people with different tastes who will love it. That is what matters.


----------



## crazy-dutch-lady (May 26, 2012)

Brutally honest,,,I like it very much, but probably not for everyone out there. Some people will think too much..... I like fashion and a great way to have something simple, but stylish.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

YES YES AND YES. I love it!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Again, I will not be making "several" of these as it is not a quick knit stitch pattern. The majority of the shoppers at this charity boutique are younger, so I'm playing to them. Thanks for the input.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

I love the pattern and the glitz makes it pop. I think you are right in that it will attract people.


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh my gosh!! That is too cute. Great idea!!!


----------



## SueGu (Jun 21, 2011)

Just think how special the person wearing it will feel. Great job!


----------



## franny3000 (Jan 19, 2013)

Well done!
Perfect for an evening date.
Brutally honest - it's gorgeous.


----------



## EllenT1246 (Jan 30, 2013)

I also think it is very pretty. I know several people that would love the trim and several others that would not. So I think I would do a few of each to see what sells best. I agree some matching hats would also be nice as long as it is very soft yarn.


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

Autumn Leaves said:


> Why not knit some with and some with borders and some without - people have such different tastes! I love the pattern. Autumn Leaves


Good idea. Personally I'm not keen on the fuzzy edge but that's just me. It really distracts from the pattern and will also limit the things you can wear with it. It will cheer up so many plain tops without the trim. But, good luck withthe fund raising.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Would you kindly share the pattern?


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

I love it without the glitzy edge. And I like glitz but the pattern is so beautiful it doesn't need the glitz. However, I think it will do well because you can see many people love the fluffy border. Very thoughtful of you to spend so much time on this great cause.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

courier770 said:


> Fellow KP members I need your help. A coworker of mine asked me for some help with a "project" for the church she is a member of. Every year the church has a "Breast Cancer Awareness Boutique" (in conjunction with a mobile mamogram bus that offers low cost/free mamograms for those in the community). The "boutique" sells "pink" items to raise funds to help local breast cancer patients. All money stays within the community but is not limited to church members. Last year they hired a maid service for a young mother battling breast cancer..they do really good works.
> 
> So my coworker said she would pay for the yarn, if I could come up with an item that would "wow" the buyers at the boutique..if I was willing to donate my knitting time. Decided that yes I could do that. All t hings "pink" are welcome at the boutique.
> 
> This isn't the best photograph in the world..it's the start of a scarf, with a little "glitz"..what do you think of it? Be honest, be brutally honest please!


Courier, you've got it! That surely is a "wow" item!


----------



## ohgirl48 (May 9, 2013)

Fingerless gloves to match would be awesome with the fuzzy cuff


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

Well it seems people like it but feel that the glitzy yarn over whelms the pattern. I like it as is and since you are trying to sell to a younger group I feel it will sell right away. Have you thought about making a simpler pattern using the glitzy yarn for say a girl from 6 to 12 years old. Young girls love anything glitzy.


----------



## Maradcaliff (Feb 16, 2012)

I think it is pretty. That's the first thought that came to my head! It should be a great sucess.


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

Love it


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

Love it


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

like it ...it is different....


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Brutely honest? I absolutely love the stitch pattern, but I think that the edge fuzz detracts from your beautiful knitting, plus someone struggling with chemo or radiation might fight it uncomfortable. I personally would stick with a plain border and let your gorgeous knitting pattern shine. It is definitely a WOW. Take out the distraction and you have a real winner! But, that's just my opinion, and I could be wrong.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

its going to be gorgeous


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I really like the stitch pattern. I'm not crazy about the fuzzy yarn, but then again, I'm next to never a fan of these types of yarns.

Hazel


----------



## margieknits (Feb 15, 2013)

Your scarf is nice! If you want some smaller items I saw some pink ribbon socks and a dishcloth on ravelry.
One thing I thought about doing some charity work is that not everyone is a pink person. Its nice to use some others with the pink for some items to include everyone!


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

It's lovely. Be sure to show us the finished scarf.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

I LOVE IT! and I don;t usually love those kind of items. The bling with the lace/more artsy pattern look great together!!

It's a seller!!!


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't like the fuzzy edge....have you thought of attaching the edges and making it an infinity scarf?


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

I think the pink is for the charity. Pink for breast cancer


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

courier770 said:


> The items donated to this boutique will be used to raise funds to help these women..not to provide them with the items...in other words we will be making the items to sell in an effort to raise money to help them.
> 
> This is not your "typical" charity effort, it's truly a "grass roots" effort to serve the local community..isn't that how great things always start....with a few little people and a really good idea?
> 
> I guess I should mention this is being made for a group in Northern Colorado..where winter can be a little more "severe" t han in other areas of the country.


Courier, we live in New Jersey where our winters can't compare with yours but they sure can be brutal. Most of us gals wear scarves indoors and having pretty ones that can also add warmth is a plus. The neck warmers and Mobius infinity scarves are great, too. But, as you said, for such a sale you need to appeal to that crowd and have something that will catch a buyer's eye. Thank you for all you do.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

i hate to knit with the fur yarn but i'd love to wear it. i know pink is for the charity but purple is my colour. the lace pattern is exquisite...can you share?


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

I love it and wish I'd thought of it!!!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I love it. It definitely has wow factor. Keep the fuz! It is a total package with beautiful design and stitches. The fuzzy edge gives flair!


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

To be honest - I love the scarf and the stitch design but the furry edge would put me off. The edge would keep me from purchasing this item. I think it distracts from the lovely knitting and makes a very classy scarf a bit tacky. Too honest?


----------



## beck25 (Nov 30, 2011)

i dont really like pink but i love you scarf i would buy it


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

Your work is beautiful, I love the scarf pattern but i'm not so keen on the fuzzy edge. I can totally see it on the edge of a hat to match though as It would frame the face like fur! 
Maybe its because its only on the edge, it may look better if it was all around the scarf like a border (lot more work though) unless it was crocheted around? Just a thought! Please let us see the finished product. I wish i could help! Excellent charity!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Lovely pattern, I would add a fringe of the same wool


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

I thought the same about the edge around.


----------



## dmontella (May 27, 2013)

Love it. Love the "furry" bottom!!


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

It gets a "WOW" from me . carolyn


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

Well IMO all things Pink for Breast Cancer projects is good.
In the UK several cities do a annual sponsored midnight walk when everyone wears pink, the majority wear a pink bra,
those who don't improvise in some fun kind of way, and believe me bling is the thing, the brighter the pink and the blingy-er your outfit is the better they like it,
The event is firstly too create awareness secondly to raise funds and finally to have fun, so I think your scarf is lovely and there is nothing wrong with a fluffy end on your scarf, I hope your enjoy making it, well done.


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

I'll be brutally honest ..... I want this scarf!
Nothing wrong with bling. When the temp gets cool enough to wear such items it usually gets pretty drab all around. Bling brightens things up. Besides, young folks tend to like bling and this looks like a perfect gift for some young person. I like it and I'm not young. Bling it up! It's fun!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Courier,
That will be gorgeous when finished! (It already is.)
I do these things as well for our church and community.
This is a real trophy!


----------



## Toni65 (Jun 26, 2013)

I think it is AWSOME! I would definitely buy it, even at my age. You are an wonderful person for doing this!!!!!! My mother died from Breast Cancer when I was age 5, so what you are doing is very, very dear to my heart!!!!!!! Thank you for doing such a great thing. . For the scarf, dont change a thing,its awsome. God Bless You


----------



## Altaskier (Apr 18, 2013)

Great piece. They will love it.


----------



## RhondaP (Jun 26, 2011)

If its for a child, ok.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Beautiful pattern. The shows off the beauty of the stitch. Congrats!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I wouldn't wear one myself as I am a bit of a "plain jane" but my friends
would. I really like the shade of pink. It's subtle and not bright like some can be...the pattern on the scarf is gorgeous!


----------



## mbaker751 (Oct 31, 2011)

It's beautiful! And the fur trim does give it "Wow!"


----------



## huib (Feb 24, 2013)

Great project, go for it


----------



## Bronxgirl (May 11, 2012)

I think this is amazing! The fur really makes it pop. At first the eye is drawn to the fur then you see the stunning work above it. IMHO, keep going! The lucky lady who will be wearing this is going to LOVE it!


----------



## jaymbee (Jun 29, 2011)

I love it, especially the pattern. Perhaps you could do some with the fringe border and some without to satisfy everyone's tastes.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

I think it looks beautiful as it is! The 2 colors are lovely together, and it's a classy and fun style combined


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

I like it and would certainly buy it. The design and colour are very sophisticated.


----------



## leftturnonly9825 (Aug 5, 2013)

As an aside, the fringe is too "girly" for me but I'm sure many would like it.

The suggestion of knitting a matching hat, if you had the time, is an excellent one.

Here's a question for readers: "How much would you pay for the scarf and matching hat?"

Additionally, a card could go with the gift that said something like, "Your purchase of these items helps fight breast cancer" with the name of the organization at the bottom of the card.


----------



## tbforest (Feb 25, 2012)

I like it, it's unexpected and fun. With or without it is lovely!


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

I really like the scarf pattern but would like it better without the eyelash yarn end. That's my taste. You are making it to be sold and by the above posts it matches the tastes of enough people it will sell quickly. You are generous to give your time and talent and your knitting is lovely.


----------



## luvnknit (Sep 25, 2012)

I think this will work up to a lovely scarf and will surely bring a "wow" effect. I find other knitters are the ones who appreciate this kind of creative pattern the most. Likewise though, non -knitters will hold this scarf and think "this looks so difficult, I could never create such a beautiful piece of work." Either way, I think you have a winner here that will bring needed dollars to your worthy cause. At the end of the day, you're going to feel immensely proud and satisfied.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohgirl48 said:


> Fingerless gloves to match would be awesome with the fuzzy cuff


Now that sounds like a cute idea!


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

Love it! The fluffy edge gives it a bit of whimsy.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

You have my "wow"!


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

I think it's fabulous!


----------



## leeishar (Aug 6, 2013)

I think it looks beautiful.
I started knitting a year ago and don't thing I could make a scarf like that yet, but pretty soon I hope. lol.
But really, the scarf is beautiful. The fringe might throw some people off but others would love it. Like me!
Thank you for taking the time to help this cause.
Sharon


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I think when finished it will be gorgeous. I -- even at my advanced age -- love the fuzzy ends. And I think the teens/twenties will snap it right up. If you have time, you could make a second one without the fuzz to attract the other boutique shoppers.


----------



## Marie Decess (Nov 21, 2011)

I love this scarf and love, love, love, the fringe on it. When somene's undergoing chemo treatment they don't always look/feel their best and the fringe will draw people to that area and overlook the fact that the person wearing this scarf may be having a bad day and looking as bad as she feels. Besides, who wouldn't feel better just wearing a beautiful scarf like this.


----------



## jojoacker62 (Jun 10, 2013)

I bet a student whose mom was sick would LOVE it. The young folks love the glitz. Of course I'm jealous as I have not yet mastered the cables.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

As a breast cancer survivor, I love it and would have been honored to receive it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

I think that scarf will attract a lot of positive attention. I am too conservative/tailored for the giltz, but I don't think I am mainstream. Most people will love the trim. It's the kind of thing that makes people smile. I love the soft pink color and the pattern. Courier770, blessings on you for helping such a worthy cause.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Fellow KP members I need your help. A coworker of mine asked me for some help with a "project" for the church she is a member of. Every year the church has a "Breast Cancer Awareness Boutique" (in conjunction with a mobile mamogram bus that offers low cost/free mamograms for those in the community). The "boutique" sells "pink" items to raise funds to help local breast cancer patients. All money stays within the community but is not limited to church members. Last year they hired a maid service for a young mother battling breast cancer..they do really good works.
> 
> So my coworker said she would pay for the yarn, if I could come up with an item that would "wow" the buyers at the boutique..if I was willing to donate my knitting time. Decided that yes I could do that. All t hings "pink" are welcome at the boutique.
> 
> This isn't the best photograph in the world..it's the start of a scarf, with a little "glitz"..what do you think of it? Be honest, be brutally honest please!


I think it is fine, -- not my taste, but I know several ladies who would love it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok I am being brutally honest here... the whole time I was reading your post.. when you got to the part about wowing them I was thinking a beautiful scarf!!! one that had a incredible stitch pattern just like what you chose.. I think you have a winner here...


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

It's a very pretty pattern!! I like it!!


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

I think it is very lovely as is. I can see the edging with the scarf yarn in a much deeper bolder pink. That is just my taste, not much for muted colours. The pattern is certainly lovely.


----------



## Cindyloutoo (Nov 26, 2012)

Am a knitter and a survivor and I love your scarf - think it will be a big hit - as a survivor I look for pink things that are fun with a little bling - this has both!


----------



## janrknits (Mar 24, 2013)

I knit for a similar event and think it is great! Jan


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I remember when they eyelash yarn was all the rage. Can't say as I like it at all anymore. But don't worry, someone will!


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

Depends on the charity if to a nursing home, Adult home one never know what some of the senile or not so senile residents will do with thing, . My motto is keep it simple and easy care also for the laundry help. Keeping it simple for charity makes more sense when you don't always know where it will be going . Pretty is great bright bold etc but simple and washable dryable knit goods.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Courier, you make a GREAT point about the eyelash trim losing it's prominence as the scarf grows. Once you're finished, it will become just enough of an accent to catch the eye of some happy, energetic person. I have no doubt that it will easily sell and make someone walk away with love in her heart and a BIG smile on her face!!


----------



## janmary (Jun 6, 2013)

I agree with both sides of the fun fur issue here. Some love it, some not so much. What I would hate is to think that when the fun fur craze is over, the beautiful stitch pattern which would otherwise be a classic, will end up in the back of the drawer somewhere unworn. Wonderful to give so much of your time and talent to help others.


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

Cool


----------



## stephaniec (Jul 26, 2012)

Just love it and the fuzzy edge is such fun! Should be a winner!! Steph.


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

I think it is beautiful!


----------



## stephaniec (Jul 26, 2012)

I am 69 and fairly consevative (i,am told) but i would buy it and wear it! Steph


----------



## ALRUNA 1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Looks lovely.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I guess I should reiterate, the items at the boutique are not being given to breast cancer patients, they are being sold to raise money to help those in the community battling breast cancer. 

The person who organizes this event prefers that there not be too many of any one particular item. Her feeling is that real boutiques carry just a couple of the same items so that they are a little unique.

There is no pattern, I've received request after request for the pattern..there isn't one. It's simply a stitch pattern that I adapted for this item.


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

Autumn Leaves said:


> Why not knit some with and some with borders and some without - people have such different tastes! I love the pattern. Autumn Leaves


I agree with Autumn Leaves. Your scarf is beautiful and could be classed as a classic scarf without the fun fur. Who knows how long the fun fur will be around which could make the scarf dated. I have made scarfs for the silent auction and at our Pink Purse Auction and Luncheon that we hold ever year for breast cancer. They go over big since we hold our fund raiser in October. I hope that your


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

function is a big fund raiser too.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

I like it. I don't think I would wear it, but I can still appreciate the fact that it is very pretty. I love that edge, b/c that stitch in a scarf look bla on the edge. I know b/c I have made one or 2 and they always look like they need something to finish it off. Great idea and a perfect match.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

I like it a lot. It has just enough bling to make it eye catching.

If you are making more than 1 you could do some plain-

It looks very soft and stylish.

Nancy


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

For people who are interested, the Art Deco Scarf pattern by Heather Tucker is on Ravelry. While not the same, it is similar, and a free download.


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

Any teen or pre-teen girl would go for this. And if you are "mom" would you say no?


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

I like it alot, it looks like it's just begging for a cold, snowy, winter day, or evening. Might want to make it a set and do a hat with the trim too. Just an idea, and it would make it look so cosy and warm. did I say I like it a lot? yeah, I do.


----------



## Irenka (Jan 24, 2013)

LOVE THE PATTERN ,, NOT FANCY ON THE FUZZY TRIM,,,GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR PROJECT


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

If I understand this right, the items are to sell to the general public to raise money for breast cancer patients - not necessarily to give to the patients (thinking the patients will tend to be middle aged or so)?

In that case, glitzy is fine. Two of my granddaughters requested me to knit them VERY colorful (read:gaudy) socks with the fake fur at the cuff. I generally might not choose the fake fur to wear myself (I'm way past middle aged), but young people seem to love the stuff. 

Your scarf doesn't appear at all gaudy to me and I think it should bring a pretty price.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

linzers said:


> For people who are interested, the Art Deco Scarf pattern by Heather Tucker is on Ravelry. While not the same, it is similar, and a free download.


thank you so much for the information.


----------



## ggclaudia (Jun 8, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I really like the pattern and the color. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I LOVE it and think it is gorgeous!! I like the border with the fluff and know my granddaughters would as well (ages, 23, 25, 27, 29).
Very nice!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

I think it is lovely! There is not too much fringe that would make it too "fussy". I would certainly wear it, so great work!


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

I personally would prefer it without the trimming I love the pattern its just my own personal preference I am sure lots of people would love it with the trimming Can I ask are you just making the one or do you plan to make more ? I was just thinking if you were making more than one then maybe you could make one without the trimming or even put a fringe on one and then see which sells best just a thought


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I love it. The border adds a litle pizazz to it.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

This event is a "Boutique" Sale, the goal being to raise money for local women battling breast cancer. The key word is "Boutique"..unique, high quality items are sought rather than "quantity". The person who puts the whole thing together does NOT want several items exactly the same. So there is no goal of selling a bunch of identical items. This is a very different concept than a craft sale.

The buyers will pay more for a very unique item and this has worked well for the church in the past. 

Right now I'm putting a matching hat pattern together, in my head.

There is a man who makes beautiful, inlaid wood, jewelry boxes. He makes just TWO for this event. He stains some pieces of wood with pink and then uses them in the inlaid pattern to form the pink ribbon on one and then chooses another design for the second one. There's practically a stampede for those beautiful jewelry boxes and they aren't low priced either (a few hundred dollars each).


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Beautiful and so well done. Honest opinion......go for it girl, it is lovely.


----------



## KnockaghKrafter (Aug 11, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Quincy's Mom, if you change the method of bind off you avoid that problem. Instead of binding off all of the stitches knitwise or purlwise, you alternate binding off one stitch knitwise, the next purlwise, the next knitwise...etc.


Many thanks for info. It will come in useful for some of my winter knits. Love the pattern and think the 'furry' trim will add a touch of individuality to the scarf. All the best with the event. We have a young girl, thirtyish, with breast cancer in our church. She has two young children and is being very brave. I could just see her wearing one of these scarves in the winter. Might do her one, maybe with a hood.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

courier770 said:


> There is no pattern, I've received request after request for the pattern..there isn't one. It's simply a stitch pattern that I adapted for this item.


Looks like the "Mirrored Leaves" stitch pattern.
As seen in "Knitting Stitches Visual Encyclopedia", Page 178.
A 12 Row repeat.
A fun pattern to do.
Wish the event success.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I really like it, and the stitch pattern is making what look like angel wings to me, which seems really appropriate!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

It's an old stitch pattern that has gone by many names over many years...fish scales, lizard skin and a few others. It can be worked over 30, 31, 60 or 61 stitches. The repeat of rows is generally 12 or 24. I couldn't begin to tell you where to find it though. The stuff that floats around in our heads for years, is amazing, isn't it?

I'm not sure why I pulled t his particular stitch pattern out of the back of my brain..it just seemed "right".


----------



## fitzee (Jul 19, 2011)

Beautiful design but I'd rather not see the 'fun fur'. I thought it had seen its day.


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Quincy's Mom, if you change the method of bind off you avoid that problem. Instead of binding off all of the stitches knitwise or purlwise, you alternate binding off one stitch knitwise, the next purlwise, the next knitwise...etc.


Thank you! I will try that.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Again, I will not be making "several" of these as it is not a quick knit stitch pattern. The majority of the shoppers at this charity boutique are younger, so I'm playing to them. Thanks for the input.


Hi Courier770, Your scarf is gorgeous!!! Since the majority of the shoppers at this charity boutique are younger, I'm sure they will love the fun fur. At our last arts & crafts show where I live, most of the young ones loved the frilly scarfs, beads, and glitz! I think the fun fur would be a hit with them! Good luck!!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Galaxy...posting copyrighted material, on this forum, is verboten. It's clearly stated under "terms of use". I trust you will contact admin and request that your post be removed.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Galaxy...posting copyrighted material, on this forum, is verboten. It's clearly stated under "terms of use". I trust you will contact admin and request that your post be removed.


It isn't the whole pattern.
Just the picture and 3 rows.

No different than posting a bit of a pattern for help.
There is no violation.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I've reported it to admin..it is copyrighted material! You blatantly "reproduced" the copyrighted material from the book. Please respect the terms of use and copyright and please put me back on ignore, while you are at it.

This is EXACTLY why I did NOT post the stitch pattern as it IS copyrighted material.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

:idea:


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

I love it! What a labor of love! Thank you for your generousity!


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

I know...I spelled that wrong! sorry!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I knew what you meant..don't sweat the spelling.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

I love it and really, really like the fuzzy yarn at the edge.


----------



## Digi (Dec 6, 2011)

I love the 2 colors together. So delicate and soft looking. Continue on.... You have a winner . They should sell very well. Just go for it . I love the fuzzy on it. Great job.


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

I love it! It's beautiful color (I love pinks, purples, blues, & black), should be 'eye catching'. What a compliment to be asked of your time. Be blessed for giving of your time.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you! I'm now 20" into it and the "fun fur" trim doesn't have as large of an impact. I'm pleased and will keep going.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

I love your knitting and the pattern of the scarf, but I, personally, would not wear a scarf with that fringe on it.


----------



## Lutie2 (Aug 24, 2011)

If you are going to make more than 1, why don't you make some with & some without the fur? People seem to like one or the other . I would buy one without fur.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I've spoken to the person in charge of this event and sent her photos. Earlier I explained this is a "Boutique" event and the person who puts the event together doesn't want too many of any one item. She's requested that I craft a hat to match. The "set" will be one of her "featured picks"...wow! This means it will show up in the advertising for the event..nothing like adding a little "stress" right?

I'm NOT a fan of fun fur at all but because I know the demographics of the shoppers at this event..I decided to play to the younger crowd..now to figure out that hat! ARGH!

The coworker that talked me into this (it wasn't a hard sell) paid for the yarn and I'm just providing the labor. She chose the Martha Stewart (Lion Brand) extra soft wool blend and Martha Stewart (Lion Brand) glitter eyelash. I'm not thrilled that it's manufactured in China but it is very soft, easy care and not badly priced.


----------



## Dawn C. (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi, just love this and know it will really be an "eye catcher" you have a winner as wip.
Cheers Dawn C.


----------



## whiterose (Oct 19, 2012)

I think it is very pretty.


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

I myself would not wear it with the fun fur edging, however, I have a friend who is 34 and a breast cancer survivor and she would absolutely adore the glitz. I also know several other young women who would love this. I vote you make them anyway you like. There is always someone who will want one. Especially something made unique.


----------



## SueJoyceTn (Aug 9, 2011)

I have to ask, did you just start knitting with the fun fur for a few rows and then added the yarn and stopped with the fun fur? I made scarfs last yr out of fun fur for a church craft fair and they sold like hotcakes. This would be a little different. Where did you find the pattern?


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

You'll have to back through this thread for a few pages or more..there is no pattern, per se, for this item but it is a well established stitch pattern that I simply adapted to meet my needs. SOMEONE took the quantum leap to scan and post a pattern from a copyrighted book but I've made a complaint to admin about that.

CAn I point you to where to find this stitch pattern? NO! I've been knitting for over 45 years..it's simply something I "know". Sorry I cannot be of more help.

My purpose in this thread to seek feedback....nothing more and nothing less but thank you for your support.


I've been deluged with requests for "the pattern" and once again I must say that no pattern actually exists. I will not violate copyright.


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

Brutally honest, here goes...I LOVE IT! Breast cancer survivors love glitz, it's their way of shouting the win!


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

courier770 said:


> Fellow KP members I need your help. A coworker of mine asked me for some help with a "project" for the church she is a member of. Every year the church has a "Breast Cancer Awareness Boutique" (in conjunction with a mobile mamogram bus that offers low cost/free mamograms for those in the community). The "boutique" sells "pink" items to raise funds to help local breast cancer patients. All money stays within the community but is not limited to church members. Last year they hired a maid service for a young mother battling breast cancer..they do really good works.
> 
> So my coworker said she would pay for the yarn, if I could come up with an item that would "wow" the buyers at the boutique..if I was willing to donate my knitting time. Decided that yes I could do that. All t hings "pink" are welcome at the boutique.
> 
> This isn't the best photograph in the world..it's the start of a scarf, with a little "glitz"..what do you think of it? Be honest, be brutally honest please!


Definitely achieved the "wow" factor :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

It's beautiful! I say GO with it!!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you. AT the moment I'm more than a little "peeved" that an inconsiderate KP member would choose to scan something from a copyrighted book and post it on my topic. I'm a firm supporter of copyright and this has me very upset. 

I think this was done in a "mean spirited" manner. Please note that the "offending" member has not offered any sort of an apology. Rather she's hidden behind a lame excuse. I've requested that admin remove her post.

I did not post this to "share" a pattern, I was simply seeking feedback but I've been deluged with requests for the pattern. This is a FUND RAISING effort. Let's keep things in perspective please.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I love the scarf, but I don't care for the glitz. I must add that I am 71 and a survivor, so a younger woman would probably love it.


----------



## NipomoNan (May 20, 2012)

Fabulous! I knitted a lot of scarves for Breast . Cancer Relief and none of them were as exceptional as yours.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

It is very pretty - a real fun scarf. You are generous to donate your time and labor for this.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I love it--Frankly I think putting the fun fur on it is brilliant--and your design is beautiful.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

If you want a copy of the pattern go to Ravelry and type in Art Deco scarf. It is the same scarf, just narrower.

Hope this helps those of you looking for the pattern. Sorry, I don't know how to paste the link from my Tablet.

As a matter of fact, couier, she has a link to the matching hat pattern at the bottom of the page, so you don't have to go to the work of figuring one out. Hope that saves you some time.


----------



## audrac (Jan 16, 2013)

FABULOUS!! I LOVE it!


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Fellow KP members I need your help. A coworker of mine asked me for some help with a "project" for the church she is a member of. Every year the church has a "Breast Cancer Awareness Boutique" (in conjunction with a mobile mamogram bus that offers low cost/free mamograms for those in the community). The "boutique" sells "pink" items to raise funds to help local breast cancer patients. All money stays within the community but is not limited to church members. Last year they hired a maid service for a young mother battling breast cancer..they do really good works.
> 
> So my coworker said she would pay for the yarn, if I could come up with an item that would "wow" the buyers at the boutique..if I was willing to donate my knitting time. Decided that yes I could do that. All t hings "pink" are welcome at the boutique.
> 
> This isn't the best photograph in the world..it's the start of a scarf, with a little "glitz"..what do you think of it? Be honest, be brutally honest please!


I really think its lovely can't wait to see the finished scarf. Keep up the good work. Do like the soft colour.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Hilary4 said:


> The stitch pattern is gorgeous - the fuzzy edge is too fussy for my taste.


Ditto!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

I would also buy it.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Fellow KP members I need your help. A coworker of mine asked me for some help with a "project" for the church she is a member of. Every year the church has a "Breast Cancer Awareness Boutique" (in conjunction with a mobile mamogram bus that offers low cost/free mamograms for those in the community). The "boutique" sells "pink" items to raise funds to help local breast cancer patients. All money stays within the community but is not limited to church members. Last year they hired a maid service for a young mother battling breast cancer..they do really good works.
> 
> So my coworker said she would pay for the yarn, if I could come up with an item that would "wow" the buyers at the boutique..if I was willing to donate my knitting time. Decided that yes I could do that. All t hings "pink" are welcome at the boutique.
> 
> This isn't the best photograph in the world..it's the start of a scarf, with a little "glitz"..what do you think of it? Be honest, be brutally honest please!


my cousin is a breast cancer survivor, this is just the kind of scarf she would enthusiastically!!!!! enjoy. this gives me an idea for her next (WOULD I VOLUNTEER) project. TY


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

vjh, I looked at the Ravelry pattern, not quite the same and although the hat is lovely, that's not what I had in mind. I think I've worked out the hat pattern though. 

Literally any church, synagogue, community group or organization could start one of these boutiques as a yearly event. All you need are people willing to craft and donate unique items, a space to hold the event and some volunteers to work the event. Every community, no matter how small, has talented folks willing to pitch in for a good cause. That the funds are used to help local women makes it very appealing. We often do not think about some of the day to day needs that these women have.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Love it, keep knitting on.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm 27" into it, too late to turn back now!


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

I would say to have some other colors available as well. Some folks who would still support the cause might not want pink items if they don't like pink or don't think they look good in pink. And some patients might feel like all the pink-y stuff out there is a constant reminder of what they're going through. I know the first year after my diagnosis, I couldn't bear to see any pink ribbons, t-shirts, whatever! And pink had once been my favorite color.


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

I would say to have some other colors available as well. Some folks who would still support the cause might not want pink items if they don't like pink or don't think they look good in pink. And some patients might feel like all the pink-y stuff out there is a constant reminder of what they're going through. I know the first year after my diagnosis, I couldn't bear to see any pink ribbons, t-shirts, whatever! And pink had once been my favorite color.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

The Boutique requires that the items be pink, I'd be wasting my time to make any other color.

This is a yearly event that is very successful and I'm not about to argue with that success.

Remember this is a boutique that sells items to raise money for breast cancer patients..not to provide items for those patients. Perhaps you didn't understand that


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

SouthernGirl said:


> I can be very honest. This is a glitzy scarf with style. And I love it. I really like the color and the design and I especially like the border yarn. It's great that you're doing some creative designing for a good cause.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dollychris (Dec 18, 2012)

I really do love the item and the pattern is lovely but if I am honest I think the furry bit is surplus to requirements and has no use. I love the item without the extra edge though..............beautiful. x


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm now at the halfway point of the scarf..the impact of the fuzzy trim has been drastically reduced...it's now just a little bit of "dazzle". Will keep you all informed and thanks for the great support.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Brutal? Cannot be brutal with such a beautiful pattern! And love the "fuzzy" end! That is a winner for sure!


----------



## 2mchyrn (Jun 17, 2012)

Don't like the Fun Fur edge. Is the scarf pink -- it looks off white. Pattern of the scarf is great -- what is the pattern?


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I've addressed this..pages ago..there is no pattern and the yarn is a very pale pink. I didn't post this to promote a pattern.. I was asking opinions, this is after all a charity project, you are free to search for patterns though.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

I might replace the fuzzy stuff at the bottom of the scarf with some fringe but I do like the pattern you've chosen for the scarf. Good work too.


----------



## smidge1952 (Mar 4, 2013)

I think it's lovely. I would buy one. It's a good cause and in the UK we're lucky to have the National Health Service so mammograms and subsequent treatment are free. I had breast cancer found by a routine mammogram and subsequently successfully treated. Good luck. I hope you manage to produce a large number of scarves for sale. Happy knitting and do let us know how much is raised.
Smidge.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

This is not an event where a great number of alike items are requested. Rather the organizer has found that just one or two items the same works out better. It is a "Boutique" situation were the goal is to provide "unique" items. Last year the Boutique raised just shy of $50,000.00.


----------



## BeanieBaby01 (Jan 14, 2013)

Its an awsome scarf


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks, I'm at the 50" mark and having to take a break for a while...getting a little "bleary eyed".


----------



## smidge1952 (Mar 4, 2013)

What a brilliant marketing strategy. Hope you raise even more this year.
Smidge


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

I think the scarf is bril. Good luck at the boutique.


----------



## Barons daughter (May 17, 2011)

HONESTLY>>>>>>keep on going with the project it is gorgeous and fur and glitters are precious for winter use in a dress up fashion or even with your jeans. I love it


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

As the scarf has grown..and continues to grow the impact of the fun fur becomes less and less and I'm pleased with the way it looks.

One of the things the coordinator of this event wants is unique, one of a kind items. So far her strategy has worked very well and proven to be a stellar way to raise funds.

One contributor has come up with an amazing idea. She has a length of plain white fabric staged at a local shop and is asking people and children to "dip" one hand into a variety of pink fabric paints and then transfer their hand print to the fabric...she's making a one of a kind quilt that she's calling "helping hands". There's a waiting line of people to add their hand print and you'd be amazed at the people standing in line. Big Burly truck drivers and oil rig workers, every day house wives, teenagers, small children. That's going to be the big bucks item this year! I can't wait to see what that item brings in! Word is, the item will go to silent auction to the highest bidder. 

Can you tell that I'm excited about his very special event?


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm taking a "break" for a while, but I've not got that much left to do before I'm done and can start on the hat.


----------



## KnockaghKrafter (Aug 11, 2011)

Lovely! That 'little bit of fluff' on the ends is just adorable.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

AT first the "fluff" seemed a little "overpowering" but I was pretty sure the impact would lessen as the scarf "grew". Now it's just a little bit of "glitz".

I'm back to work tomorrow so I'll be reduced to short stints of working on the scarf and matching hat...sort of glad too...I'm nearly cross eyed at t his point! Thanks for the support. 

Oh by the way..the event coordinator is already thinking that next year she'd like 2 scarves and two hats in different shades of pink..that's a good sign....I have almost a year to work on them!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I have changed my mind about the "little bit of fluff" you added. Now that you have almost finished I realise it makes your beautiful scarf unique.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Often times a bit of glitz/glam can look really bad for the first couple of inches...it just screams "HERE I AM" but as the item grows to full size the impact becomes more and more subtle. I'm pretty pleased with how it's turning out..thanks to all for the positive reinforcement!


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I'm taking a "break" for a while, but I've not got that much left to do before I'm done and can start on the hat.


Not too sure if you have posted the pattern or where we can look for it. If you haven't is there a chance you can let us know where to look for it.

Many thanks
Maxine


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Maxine, please go back over the many pages of this post. I clearly stated that there is NO pattern, merely a very old pattern regarding the stitch pattern. I never intended for this to be a "sharing" pattern, and I'm so sorry if thought it was. This stitch pattern has been around for generations and gone by many names. This post was about something a great deal greater than "getting a free pattern"..have a nice evening.


----------



## SOSIEDEEEB (Jul 21, 2013)

WHERE WOULD I FIND INSTRUCTIONS FOR THE ABOVE SCARF WHITE


----------



## SOSIEDEEEB (Jul 21, 2013)

WHERE WOULD I FIND INSTRUCTIONS FOR THE ABOVE SCARF WHITE


----------



## SOSIEDEEEB (Jul 21, 2013)

WHERE IS THE INSTRUCTIONS ON HOW TO KNIT THE WHITE SCARF?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Courier your scarf is looking amazing now you have nearly finished. And you are right, the bit of glitz doesn't look out of place now there is some length to it. The boutique is going to be wonderful with all that you have described is going to be there. It raises a tremendous amount of money and I'm sure will do equally as well this year as last...do let us know how it does. When does the event happen? maybe you posted that already and I've forgotten...sorry. How lovely the lady wants you to produce two hat and scarf sets next year. I look forward to seeing what you come up with if you keep us posted :thumbup:


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Maxine, please go back over the many pages of this post. I clearly stated that there is NO pattern, merely a very old pattern regarding the stitch pattern. I never intended for this to be a "sharing" pattern, and I'm so sorry if thought it was. This stitch pattern has been around for generations and gone by many names. This post was about something a great deal greater than "getting a free pattern"..have a nice evening.


You will note that I never mention "free pattern". I'm sorry you are feeling this way.


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

The scarf really turned out lovely! Many hours of hard knitting!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm starting to grow frustrated with the non stop requests for a pattern that doesn't exist and that I've said so over the 18 pages of this thread.

Someone found something "similar" on Ravelry, someone else found this old stitch pattern in a book...don't remember what book or what the pattern on Ravelry is. 

Please do take the time to read an entire thread before asking for a link, a pattern or sending a message requesting information that may have already been posted or covered on previous pages.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

Here is a link that I found similar to your scarf that others might enjoy. I haven't fully looked at it myself yet, but bookmarked it for future use.

http://brookenelson.com/leafscarfpattern.html

From that link, I found the Ravelry link also.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/brookes-column-of-leaves-knitted-scarf-pattern


----------



## ohgirl48 (May 9, 2013)

courier770 said:


> I'm starting to grow frustrated with the non stop requests for a pattern that doesn't exist and that I've said so over the 18 pages of this thread.
> 
> Someone found something "similar" on Ravelry, someone else found this old stitch pattern in a book...don't remember what book or what the pattern on Ravelry is.
> 
> Please do take the time to read an entire thread before asking for a link, a pattern or sending a message requesting information that may have already been posted or covered on previous pages.


Had I posted a picture of something someone else liked well enough to ask for the pattern, I would feel good that they felt I had the good taste to knit something so nice!
JUST SAYING.................


----------



## audrac (Jan 16, 2013)

I agree. It's quite the compliment when someone asks me for a pattern! Though, it would be frustrating to answer the same question over and over again. I know the post came off as being, well, RUDE, but it's hard to hear the real meaning/feeling in a post. If it's an old pattern by several different names I'm sure it's out there somewhere, and I appreciate those who are actively seeking to find it!


----------



## ohgirl48 (May 9, 2013)




----------



## ohgirl48 (May 9, 2013)

audrac said:


> I agree. It's quite the compliment when someone asks me for a pattern! Though, it would be frustrating to answer the same question over and over again. I know the post came off as being, well, RUDE, but it's hard to hear the real meaning/feeling in a post. If it's an old pattern by several different names I'm sure it's out there somewhere, and I appreciate those who are actively seeking to find it!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

pfoley said:


> Here is a link that I found similar to your scarf that others might enjoy. I haven't fully looked at it myself yet, but bookmarked it for future use.
> 
> http://brookenelson.com/leafscarfpattern.html
> 
> ...


Wow! thanks so much for the pattern link to that stunning scarf! I love it and can't wait to make it! Different than Courier's, so much lacy-er. Love it!!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes it is a compliment to be asked..it truly is but keeping up with the requests and messages has been difficult and I really wish that I could point people to an exact pattern.

You can search for stitch patterns under the following names and come up with pretty much the same:
Mirrored Leaves
Crocodile Skin
Serpent/lizard/snake skin/scales

The same basic stitch pattern has been around for ages but called different names. How you "edge" the stitch pattern is the most important though.


----------



## ohgirl48 (May 9, 2013)

courier770 said:


> Yes it is a compliment to be asked..it truly is but keeping up with the requests and messages has been difficult and I really wish that I could point people to an exact pattern.
> 
> You can search for stitch patterns under the following names and come up with pretty much the same:
> Mirrored Leaves
> ...


I envy your talent in using a pattern and picking out an edge pattern that compliments the scarf so well. This pattern would also look beautiful incorporated somehow into a shawl. Good Work


----------



## audrac (Jan 16, 2013)

It seems that you have made a variation on an old pattern. Have you considered writing down what you did and selling the pattern? You could have part of the proceeds go to your charity and make a LOT more money for them and make a bit yourself! (If you do, please put me on the list! I'll be your first customer!!) It's just a thought....


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

What a great idea!


----------



## Dawn C. (Mar 14, 2011)

I believe knitters who would like similar scarf might look at a "Stitch Pattern" called "Butterfly Wings". It is a 12 row repeat over 26 sts so just add some stitches for your edging.
I have this in The Ultimate Sourcebook of Knitting and Crotchet Stitches which is a beautiful hardcover book published by Reader's Digest USA - over 900 great stitch details. 
Happy knitting
Dawn C.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Dawn, that's not the stitch count here or the same number of rows. Though it's similar.

audrac...Now there's a great idea! I'll be working a bit of overtime the next couple of weeks but, let me speak to the woman who organizes this event and see if we can figure something out. What a stroke of genius! Thank you for your excellent suggestion!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

ohgirl48 said:


> Had I posted a picture of something someone else liked well enough to ask for the pattern, I would feel good that they felt I had the good taste to knit something so nice!
> JUST SAYING.................


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## snowsaint (Aug 3, 2011)

I love the glitzy edge, and I'm in my 70s. I would love to wear it. One of my daughters would wear it, and the other one would not. It's all a matter of personal style and preference. I think it will bring in some money.


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Love,love, love it. Beautiful work and thank you for doing this. Hugs Mary


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

courier770 said:


> what do you think of it? Be honest, be brutally honest please!


Anything trimmed with eyelash yarn should never be worn by any girl over the age of five.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for your input. I'll be sure to tell the woman who coordinates this event of your opinion...it's far too late..I'm 60" into this scarf.

I approached the coordinator of making this pattern available as a paid for down load or purchased hard copy..she's working on those now. There seems to be a great deal of interest, despite the fact that the pattern has a tiny amount of fun fur trim...just goes to show that you can't please all of the people all of the time..thanks for the input and I hope this topic closes soon...I've had more than enough requests for a pattern that doesn't exist and criticism. You are free to do better if you can..have a nice evening.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Check out page 13 for pattern.


audrac said:


> It seems that you have made a variation on an old pattern. Have you considered writing down what you did and selling the pattern? You could have part of the proceeds go to your charity and make a LOT more money for them and make a bit yourself! (If you do, please put me on the list! I'll be your first customer!!) It's just a thought....


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

See page 13 for pattern mirrored leaves.


2mchyrn said:


> Don't like the Fun Fur edge. Is the scarf pink -- it looks off white. Pattern of the scarf is great -- what is the pattern?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-191724-1.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-191727-1.html


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

courier770 said:


> thanks for the input and I hope this topic closes soon...
> I've had more than enough requests for a pattern that doesn't exist and criticism.
> You are free to do better if you can..have a nice evening.


So much for ...


courier770 said:


> ..what do you think of it? Be honest, be brutally honest please!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Love the yarn for the Dragon.
And the third photo is the pattern for Corrier's scarf. Lovely.
The mystery has been solved! Hurrah!

Thanks Galaxy for your research you're a doll.



galaxycraft said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-191724-1.html
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-191727-1.html


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

You are welcome...
I am planning to make these as gifts for the upcoming season.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Galaxycraft -
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

The "mirrored leaves" pattern is similar but not an exact copy by any means...sorry if someone led you "astray". The stitch count is very different as is the pattern row count...how do I get Galaxy to truly ignore me? I know that imitation is supposed to be a sincere form of flattery but........*cough*


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

courier770 said:


> The "mirrored leaves" pattern is similar but not an exact copy by any means...sorry if someone led you "astray". The stitch count is very different as is the pattern row count...how do I get Galaxy to truly ignore me? I know that imitation is supposed to be a sincere form of flattery but........*cough*





courier770 said:


> Yes it is a compliment to be asked..it truly is but keeping up with the requests and messages has been difficult and I really wish that I could point people to an exact pattern.
> 
> You can search for stitch patterns under the following names and come up with pretty much the same:
> Mirrored Leaves
> ...


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Actually, Galaxy's pattern is much nicer. To give you, what did you ask for.....brutal honesty?

* cough cough *


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I know that imitation is supposed to be a sincere form of flattery but........*cough*


No imitation displayed, implied or suggested what so ever in any way, shape or form.
Flattery? I think not.


----------



## audrac (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank you, Galaxycraft! Now I get to buy a new book!  (And do a little studying! What is "m1"? )

Off I go to get better!!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

audrac said:


> Thank you, Galaxycraft! Now I get to buy a new book!  (And do a little studying! What is "m1"? )
> 
> Off I go to get better!!


You are welcome.
There are many good stitch pattern books on the market that are good to have in one's library. :wink:
Some are basic, some are intense and packed full.

Youtube video on M1 -- 



An M1 is another increase type. 
It does not produce a hole (when done properly).
It is an invisible increase which does not use an existing stitch on the needles.


----------



## audrac (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank you so much! That was really cool - and easy!! You're Da BOMB!! :-D


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

:thumbup: Glad to help.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I agree with everyone, Galaxy! Thanks so much for such a great pattern, and for taking your valuable time to find something nice for everyone, and to share. Your kindness is a great example of what is the best about this forum, helping others who share our love of knitting.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> You are welcome.
> There are many good stitch pattern books on the market that are good to have in one's library. :wink:
> Some are basic, some are intense and packed full.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with the others for your kind help in making this subject alot easier to read without negatively. Its rather sad when there has been so many positive remarks made of this scarf that I feel it has been taken the wrong way and people are always interested in new projects and naturally they are interested in where they maybe able to location patterns. Many thanks


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes, this scarf has the "wow" factor - it's beautiful! And I love the fluffy edge.


----------



## ohgirl48 (May 9, 2013)

vjh1530 said:


> I agree with everyone, Galaxy! Thanks so much for such a great pattern, and for taking your valuable time to find something nice for everyone, and to share. Your kindness is a great example of what is the best about this forum, helping others who share our love of knitting.


DITTO


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

Love it! The pattern is lovely and the fun fur trim adds the 'wow' factor to it. :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I was just wondering if the boutique has happened yet? And if yes, how did it do? Would love an up-date :thumbup:


----------

